# un servidor



## Dymn

Olá pessoas,

Em castelhano é habitual dizer-se "(_un_) _servidor_" de forma engraçada para se referir a si mesmo. Por exemplo:

- _¿Quién ha hecho esto?
- ¡Servidor!

- Hoy les acompañaremos mi mujer y un servidor a través de la historia de la ciudad._

Há qualquer maneira de traduzir isto para português, que não seja simplesmente "_eu_"?

Agradeço desde já


----------



## jazyk

Seu/teu/vosso servidor é uma possibilidade.

Acho que não se diz Olá pessoas. No Brasil: Olá, pessoal/galera/macacada/negada, etc. (os dois últimos bem mais informais e mormente para pessoas com quem se tem intimidade). Em Portugal dizem muito malta.


----------



## Carfer

A expressão portuguesa equivalente, hoje completamente passada de moda, é '_este seu criado_'. Actualmente, há várias maneiras de dizer o mesmo, como, por exemplo _'este seu(/teu/vosso/) amigo'._


----------



## jazyk

Mais um: este que vos fala.


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Mais um: este que vos fala.



Sim, também. A expressão _'este que ..._', aliás, pode ser usada com muitos outros verbos, dependendo da posição em que nos queremos colocar (_'este que vos admira', 'este que vos quer'_, '_este que não vos esquece_' e por aí adiante). Em todo o caso, o uso dessas expressões, actualmente, é raro. Não é impossível, mas não estou a ver ninguém responder à pergunta '_Quem fez isto?_' com '_Este seu amigo/criado/etc._'. Creio que são expressões mais típicas das civilidades oitocentistas e, quando muito, das primeiras décadas do século passado. Dymn não terá, provavelmente, outro remédio senão escrever mesmo '_eu_' (pelo menos, não me ocorre nenhuma outra maneira que soe natural).


----------



## Guigo

Se for para adicionar uma dose de humor à resposta, pode-se usar:
- Euzinho (mesmo).
- O doido aqui.
- Este seu maluco beleza.

Há várias possibilidades e algumas são/soam como códigos de um determinado casal ou grupo de pessoas.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Se for para adicionar uma dose de humor à resposta, pode-se usar:
> - Euzinho (mesmo).
> - O doido aqui.
> - Este seu maluco beleza.
> 
> Há várias possibilidades e algumas são/soam como códigos de um determinado casal ou grupo de pessoas.


'_Euzinho_', bem lembrado.
No meu tempo de liceu, numa época em que o francês ainda era a língua estrangeira dominante, a que recorríamos, deturpando-a, para escarnecer de alguém ou alguma coisa, havia o hábito, em situações semelhantes,  de responder _'Moi_' ou, mesmo, em casos extremos, '_Cá o 'je'_'. Suponho que, hoje, não lembraria ao diabo.


----------



## Dymn

Muito obrigado pelas vossas respostas!



jazyk said:


> Acho que não se diz Olá pessoas. No Brasil: Olá, pessoal/galera/macacada/negada, etc. (os dois últimos bem mais informais e mormente para pessoas com quem se tem intimidade). Em Portugal dizem muito malta.


Eu teria dito "_olá gente_", mas às vezes evito usar essa palavra por medo de se confundir com o significado de "_nós_". Se calhar não neste contexto, mas sim por exemplo "_a gente gosta muito disto_". E embora este "_a gente_" como "_nós_" seja um uso brasileiro (acho que não se diz em Portugal, pois não?) e eu esteja a aprender a variedade lusitana, tenho reparado que o uso de "_as pessoas_" é mais habitual em português do que em castelhano "_las personas_".

Quanto à "_malta_", acho similar ao "_la peña_" em castelhano (pelo menos em Espanha), algo informal. Também ouvi "_pessoal_" em Portugal pelo menos uma vez. "_Galera_" não.

Já agora, o uso da vírgula do vocativo é obrigatório em português?


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> acho que não se diz em Portugal, pois não?)


Diz, diz! '_A gente_', com o significado de '_nós_', é muitíssimo comum.


Dymn said:


> E tenho reparado que o uso de "_as pessoas_" é mais habitual em português do que em castelhano "_las personas_".


É, de facto.


Dymn said:


> Quanto à "_malta_", acho similar ao "_la peña_" em castelhano (pelo menos em Espanha), algo informal. Também ouvi "_pessoal_" em Portugal pelo menos uma vez. "_Galera_" não.


'_Malta_' é bastante comum ... e bastante informal também. '_Pessoal_' vai pelo mesmo caminho. '_Galera_', só se for por influência brasileira. Para mim, a _'galera_' é um navio antigo (= a galé).
A virgula é obrigatória, efectivamente, mas não se admire se faltar, é omissão corrente.


----------



## Vanda

Antigamente, os homens diziam "um seu criado ..."


----------



## gato radioso

Outras opções ainda _piores_:

_El menda / Aquí el menda _(não faço a menor ideia do seu origem, mas é comum na giría popular madrilenha)
_El muá  _(suponho que deve ter origem francês ou ao menos um francês muito _centrifugado_)

Para se referir o falante a si próprio.

São estas expressões muito coloquiais e eu não diría que estejam acolhidas pela lingua padrão, tal como acontece com _servidor_, que é perfeitamente comum e integrada na língua, embora esteja já um bocado obsoleta.


----------



## Cainejo

Segundo a RAE menda vem do caló (cigano). É muito antigo, lembro o final da peça satírica "La venganza de Don Mendo": "...porque menda es Don Mendo e Don Mendo mató a menda" (e suicida-se).

E temos ainda "este cura" por "eu". Todas elas expressões coloquiais e meio a brincar como a mencionada "servidor".


----------



## Dymn

Carfer said:


> Diz, diz! '_A gente_', com o significado de '_nós_', é muitíssimo comum.


Então se ouço "_a gente gosta muito disto_" por parte de um português devo entender "_as pessoas gostam_" ou "_nós gostamos_"? Acho que depende do contexto, não é?


----------



## Carfer

Na grande maioria dos casos e  também aí, salvo contexto em contrário, '_a gente_' significa '_nós_'. Inclui, por consequência, quem fala, ao passo que '_as pessoas_' remete habitualmente para terceiros.


----------

